# Simple Band Saw Dust Collection



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Well about the only thing that the factory dust collector port on my band saw did was keep dust out of the lower wheel compartment. Figured I’d give it a shot and see if I couldn’t come up with something that would catch the dust right below the table. 

I’ve seen others that were basically hard mounted to the bottom side of the table one way or another. I didn’t really care for that due to the fact that that’s one more thing I would have to take apart to make an adjustments or change the blade.

Here is what I came up with: 
Materials are a PVC 90 degree elbow, a piece of the smaller size shopvac hose, and a good magnet with a hole in it. (I think the one i used came from one of those magnetic flashlight holders. Not sure, the thing has been stuck to all kinds of things in my shop for years).:confused1:

The magnet gets screwed to the side of the fitting (the screw also keeps the hose from being pulled out of the fitting).











Notched and trimmed the fitting for clearance and flow.











The magnet holds the PVC fitting to the bottom side of the table. The hose is also zip tied towards the back underside of the table to keep the PVC fitting from getting pulled off or moved out of alignment when the other end of the hose is moved.












View from the top.












Need to change the blade or make an adjustment, just pull it loose and let it hang. Stick it back up when your done.











Simple and it works worlds better than the factory collector port!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That really is a great idea, I'd never seen that one before! I may have use that one!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

That looks like a magnet used for the ground on a welder - which I happen to have lying around here somewhere...

So I gather you don't use the lower dust port any longer?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> So I gather you don't use the lower dust port any longer?


No I don’t. I didn’t use it much before either. It was so restrictive it made my SV scream like a banshee and didn’t work that great anyways.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice,thanks for sharing.BW


----------

